# 2005 altima sirius radio install



## rancher (Dec 26, 2007)

A couple questions:

1. I just got a sirius radio for xmas for my 2005 altima 3.5. I believe that my radio does not have an AUX IN for hard wire the sirius to the radio. Do I have to run the FM antenna and mount it on the rear window in order to get good audio??

2. IF any of you have mounted a sirius radio in a 2005 altima, where is the best place you have found to mount it? (windshield center, vent, windshield left)??

Any suggestions would be appreciated..


----------

